# Washing/Cleaning of vehicle tip



## Tungsten (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes my first post here as a UBER driver. Tbought I would share this tip:

Don't know how many of you out there that have car wash facilities where they offer unlimited detail service such as clean out of vehicle, waxing, etc., but for only $49.95 a month a local car wash place offers a special for one month at a time of top of the line car washing and interior clearning up to two times a day. Best money I have invested so far as a Uber driver imho. Car dirty? I don't deal with it, I pay the monthly fee and use it as a write off a tax time. Costs me 20 minutes to 1/2 hour, but wel worth it. They even provide freshener for the vehicle. The one I use locally car wash and is part of a national chain. I am in there at least once a day gettting my vehicle clean. With winter coming it only makes sense to me just to get the salt off and clean the windows.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tungsten said:


> Yes my first post here as a UBER driver. Tbought I would share this tip:
> 
> Don't know how many of you out there that have car wash facilities where they offer unlimited detail service such as clean out of vehicle, waxing, etc., but for only $49.95 a month a local car wash place offers a special for one month at a time of top of the line car washing and interior clearning up to two times a day. Best money I have invested so far as a Uber driver imho. Car dirty? I don't deal with it, I pay the monthly fee and use it as a write off a tax time. Costs me 20 minutes to 1/2 hour, but wel worth it. They even provide freshener for the vehicle. The one I use locally car wash and is part of a national chain. I am in there at least once a day gettting my vehicle clean. With winter coming it only makes sense to me just to get the salt off and clean the windows.


I pay $19.95 a month
Can go through 5 times a day.
Right next to airport.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I pay $27/month. No limits, not even per day.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Are any of these places in Los Angeles?


----------



## smoran26 (Sep 17, 2017)

$50 a month? Not in my city. I get it for $24.99


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Worst tip ever. It seems like you should have researched your area for a better 'deal'.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I get my washes for free with tokens from oil changes.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Tungsten said:


> Yes my first post here as a UBER driver. Tbought I would share this tip:
> 
> Don't know how many of you out there that have car wash facilities where they offer unlimited detail service such as clean out of vehicle, waxing, etc., but for only $49.95 a month a local car wash place offers a special for one month at a time of top of the line car washing and interior clearning up to two times a day. Best money I have invested so far as a Uber driver imho. Car dirty? I don't deal with it, I pay the monthly fee and use it as a write off a tax time. Costs me 20 minutes to 1/2 hour, but wel worth it. They even provide freshener for the vehicle. The one I use locally car wash and is part of a national chain. I am in there at least once a day gettting my vehicle clean. With winter coming it only makes sense to me just to get the salt off and clean the windows.


I think that's a good price because of the interior clean included....NOT bad at all


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I think that's a good price because of the interior clean included....NOT bad at all


It takes me all of two minutes to use the free vacuum at my car wash.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

I haven't washed my van in 2 months made 300 today. I do vacuum every once in a while.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I use $2 coin wash once a week. My interior looks good and smells good. If I were a uber rider, I would give myself a 5 stars.


----------



## Tungsten (Nov 20, 2017)

For those answering that you get it for less that $50.00 a month does that include the following? I think I got a pretty good deal for it being done up to twice a day for a entire month.

Products included with *Full Serve Platinum:*· Dash Conditioner · Interior Vacuum · Clean Windows· Dust Dash & Console · HotShine® Carnauba Wax· Platinum Seal · Wheel Polish · Tire Shine· Underbody Wash · Repel Shield · T3 Conditioner

Once again this i everytime I go there. I think its a great deal considering that I don't even have to get my hands dirty or deal with puke, vomit, spilled drinks, etc. Its a no brainer to me.


----------



## Suism (Apr 21, 2017)

I just detail by myself. Pantheorganizer on YouTube makes for a good guide


----------



## SalCoughdrop (Sep 7, 2017)

I vacuum once a week for $2 and do a $5 car wash 2-3 times a month. I clean the upholstery and windows every couple months. I've had nothing but compliments. With the pay we get, $50 a month hardly seems worth it unless you are getting constant surges or are just plain lazy.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

$30 in my city. But the day I wait in line (they are very long here after storms in the winter) for 20 min for a car wash is the day I choke myself to death. Ain’t nobody got time for that.

I vacuum car before I go out ubering. Pax don’t get nor do they deserve a freshly cleaned car.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Tungsten said:


> For those answering that you get it for less that $50.00 a month does that include the following? I think I got a pretty good deal for it being done up to twice a day for a entire month.
> 
> Products included with *Full Serve Platinum:*· Dash Conditioner · Interior Vacuum · Clean Windows· Dust Dash & Console · HotShine® Carnauba Wax· Platinum Seal · Wheel Polish · Tire Shine· Underbody Wash · Repel Shield · T3 Conditioner
> 
> Once again this i everytime I go there. I think its a great deal considering that I don't even have to get my hands dirty or deal with puke, vomit, spilled drinks, etc. Its a no brainer to me.


I think where we're going with this is the law of diminishing returns. Most of the things you list here... tire shine... underbody wash... conditioners... have little to no added value. 95% of the bang for your buck comes from running it through the wash and rinse cycle.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Tungsten said:


> For those answering that you get it for less that $50.00 a month does that include the following? I think I got a pretty good deal for it being done up to twice a day for a entire month.
> 
> Products included with *Full Serve Platinum:*· Dash Conditioner · Interior Vacuum · Clean Windows· Dust Dash & Console · HotShine® Carnauba Wax· Platinum Seal · Wheel Polish · Tire Shine· Underbody Wash · Repel Shield · T3 Conditioner
> 
> Once again this i everytime I go there. I think its a great deal considering that I don't even have to get my hands dirty or deal with puke, vomit, spilled drinks, etc. Its a no brainer to me.


My place does that as part of a $35 per month plan.



ShinyAndChrome said:


> $30 in my city. But the day I wait in line (they are very long here after storms in the winter) for 20 min for a car wash is the day I choke myself to death. Ain't nobody got time for that.
> 
> I vacuum car before I go out ubering. Pax don't get nor do they deserve a freshly cleaned car.


See, at this stage of the game it's not so much for the passengers, as it is for me. I spend a lot of time in that car. I wanted to be clean, and I I want it to smell nice. If the passengers notice, tip more and rate higher, all that much better.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Worst tip ever. It seems like you should have researched your area for a better 'deal'.


Considering his post was edited by the moderator, I assume he is just a shill for his own detailing business, and the part the moderator deleted was the ad for his business LOL.

I spend $6 a week or so, sometimes $10 for wash and vacuum. I wash the windows every few days when in an airport queue.

I am not going to waste time getting the car washed up to twice a day, that's asinine.


----------



## Trishhsirt (Sep 11, 2017)

I do a few food deliveries in the beginning of my shift every other day and most of the time end up delivering to an apartment complex that has free car wash and free vacuum. So I clean it up then. Yeah I takes 30-40 mins each time but it’s FREE!!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I miss Mr clean Car Wash in Atlanta. $50 full service unlimited. 

Dont have one here dont know of any full service around here with a monthly plan. Theres an auto wash for $30 but without that personal drying of the exterior and windows, its just not as clean.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I vacuum and clean windows daily. I wax once every couple of months with rinse and dry in between. 

Pros: It's free, no commute time to and from car wash, it's exercise and maybe more time efficient

Cons: I have to do the work, I must get supplies.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

$27 a month here, unlimited, exterior only. I keep a shop vac plugged in and ready at all times in my garage. Takes me 90 seconds to vacuum the car when I get home and I do this after every shift. Easy.


----------



## El Camino (Aug 27, 2017)

the ferryman said:


> I haven't washed my van in 2 months made 300 today. I do vacuum every once in a while.


Same. $3 car wash every two weeks. All written off on taxes.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

I finally broke down and washed it


----------



## Tungsten (Nov 20, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Considering his post was edited by the moderator, I assume he is just a shill for his own detailing business, and the part the moderator deleted was the ad for his business LOL.
> 
> I spend $6 a week or so, sometimes $10 for wash and vacuum. I wash the windows every few days when in an airport queue.
> 
> I am not going to waste time getting the car washed up to twice a day, that's asinine.


I live in a area of fairly heavy snowfall. You may not need it to be washed in Los Angeles as much.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

I detail my own cars, I don't trust those places to not scratch the paint or use soap that harms the clear coat and the auto brushes! Imagine what they are doing to your clear coat.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm a horrible driver - I rarely wash my car. 

Right now it's "I'm waiting until the fires are totally over before washing my car again - there's just so much soot in the air, it's a waste of time and money to get it cleaned at the moment."


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

They clean up vomit you say? Nicely and included? No such unicorn here.


----------

